# Five Dock Bay Wed 7 March



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

A very pleasant morning out on the harbour.....deciding not to fight the traffic over to Balmoral I took Devos advice and had a paddle round Five Dock Bay.

Great morning as the Yak added 2 new species to its catch list. To my surprise the first of these was a flounder! Not very big coming in around 20cms, but I never contemplated that they were around!

Next of the rank was a flathead coming in at about 37cm. So 2 PBs in the space of five-six minutes. Managed another 2 smaller flatties and half dozen small taylor. All caught in the shallow parts of the bay. Tried out further towards Gladesville Bridge but nothing wanting out there.

Plan to have another bash with Devo this Friday. Launch around 0930.

Yeh I know I should have rotated the images..


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

DiveYak said:


> Yeah I know I should have rotated the images..


My neck needs a stretch anyway! congrats on the new species! always a thrill!

Ash


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

congrats on the new species for ya ... did you catch that flounder on a HB lure??? and if so what lure was it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUarxwkAABjXgAASYGeApFAAP+/foCAAhBqbSIamjDFDTTMp6nqCKe0mkDTQGgANBAFwURnw2g5cDse8L10Qtei/KP39yU3CF9xlZRq2CIjLcTVAk2EjNBiadoh2lZP6wscKu3jXLHPIPZtrdYqFayKq8mjeYfdgmYgjWt4gEJFutVFOMYE0vYUOoIz+TFjnmKpUakht1VGAHf+LuSKcKEgjVeOEgA==


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff Mark. Sure would have been a nice morning for it. Did you replace the lost lure or use some of your other kit?

JT


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> congrats on the new species for ya ... did you catch that flounder on a HB lure??? and if so what lure was it


Thanks Y-Knot.... All hits were on the tried and tested SX40, olive on top and silver below. Had a small River Rat in but it didn't get looked at.

What are the 48s like? Don't have one yet as many I have spoken to say the 40 is the better one to use!? :?


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

JT said:


> Good stuff Mark. Sure would have been a nice morning for it. Did you replace the lost lure or use some of your other kit?
> 
> JT


Thanks JT. Not quite the action you had (and I watched)! at Balmoral but still am very happy with 2 new species.

Re the lure, nope - whatever hit that Rappala CD7 at Balmoral the other day was big I reckon - it was on 30kg braid as well!! 

Am hoping to pick up cheaper OS in a few weeks.

All todays catch was due to you though as I went and bought a SX40 at Annaconda after our chat on the beach the other day. So thanks


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Good one!
> 
> Love flounder - have vague memories of catching them a lot more as a kid, than I do now. Perhaps a change in fishing style and/or location is the cause (less bait).
> 
> Red.


Red, wasn't game to keep any that far up the harbour so I can't tell you how good it tasted. I was [email protected]#$y surprised when it appeared at the surface though.

By the way - how do you include multiple quotes in the one message?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Unreal, so you caught flounder on the SX40...this must be 1 of the most successful fishing lures on the market.everyone seems to be catching all species of fish on'em.
i have only used 40's not the 48's and have caught fish pretty much every time i have trolled with these.
it has been mentioned before about similar cheaper versions (kokoda and others that are very effective but 1/3 price). some will say they need a tweak when new but once done are just as good as SX40's.Personally i have fished with these lures and had as much success as 40's without having to alter the lure...maybe i would catch even more if i tweaked :?

anyway i hope i manage a flounder while trolling 8)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Y-Knot... Yeh I was amazed at this lure. Would have been a very quiet morning without it.

Am looking to get a few cheaper lures when I head OS in a few weeks. I was at Ottos, Habberfield after my fish and one of the reps in there said many of the lures in Japan, SIN and US are 30-40% of what we have to pay here in Australia!!! :x


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

30 - 40% off ... geezus :shock: will you have internet access while OS cos if you can pick'em up that cheap you might have half AKFF'ers putting in an order. i know i bloody would. :wink:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Some of the other guys have spoken about this...try this thread.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

I'm still new to the game so don't really know what to go for. But I am looking fwd to the challenge.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Great work mate ....Those sx40,s always seem to deliver the goods.
I tell you what though , they have a bloody powerfull magnet in them!!
I was walking past the Dymocks building in the city today and next thing you know im at the counter of "Compleat Angler" on the 3rd floor with a sx40 and sx48 in my hand !!!  
Will christen them on Friday on our Five-Dock bash.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Devo, Those SX40s certainly do, they even have a habit of multiplying  
Started off with 1 and now have 3 in the tackle box :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS+65+AAADXfgAASUOeAEpQgMCo/7//gMAEGANTEFPCnqNpDQxAAaekMaaDQAyaAyNNDE0YNMppNMgInqeKAeoB6TNQgraJIr5ffXN1nfIO8UMQ5F2XRBnM91SSKQFSDSZBE+g9bfS36Lkt1SieUrJsxtOL3G3ApyWJl5Ux4phxuJfM1+xeAFRgTpdh9vvuh5kbvCDaluhP16XAkg+EURXabr5aONjxIapBpRQ/qCk51VCXUqFiG04DkRekcqmaNtaaDYJfHeMJdJ0p2uRd2yT2tnVihIShFwIxVj3mTMNgOZHdjkZy2P4ESmmLNrueCm+D5ZmdKzEciMo/tlaWs4daTzYCuS+YsBOL64Pa4D6LtwGCbUGRoDc2PFIhv8XckU4UJAvuufgA=


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Red,

Arigato. Musukashi to omimashita. Anata no sestume kara boku mo dekiru kamoshiranai desho.......

[email protected]#$y computer stuff. I will give it a go.

Oh. Thanks in English to. :?


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

It's getting to the stage that I may have to start a self help forum called 
"Lure Buyers Anonymous" . .. "Hi im Devo - I'm a compulsive lure buyer and I need help !!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Devo I'm a bit the same at the moment...ended up in Ottos on the way home,,,,,it IS on the way, really. Got talked into buying some stick bait for kingies. Now you have caught one I just HAVE to get one!!! :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new yak species Mark. Flounder are a regular if not frequent capture on lures wherever there is shallow mud or sand around the local estuaries


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRx0uvEAACrfgEASUGWAGqYBlKon7/+gMAChiJgp6Rk9UnppoZQ0aPSem0moY00GgBk0BkaaGJowin6o2oGgA0AAABETADEGDqcHqAGGf7mmncfnsd3nVSzmyVNvIOv9bjm722JtZcoVifDw6wjfzHJIdICK9pEuG7UBdFTjlgDMuh0phzZpVw3GVetX1iRZBIDtD31oUGvmFCi7zTG55RdCmI3nQiTkUWdwaua+U2lk/sHG26PehBwsbYkA/HL1fhB9tcxCDIOEDAQwt8RoKxP4u5IpwoSA46XXiA==


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Red I'm floored.... :shock: Is there nothing you can't do??????? 8) Again...I'm impressed. Thanks again for the advice - both fishing and technical.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Started off with 1 and now have 3 in the tackle box :shock:


I have 1 in a tackle box and 2 in trees :x (that I plan to retrieve when I get back to those spots at the right tide).


----------

